
Research perversions are spreading. You will not like the proposed solution - mpweiher
http://backreaction.blogspot.com/2017/12/research-perversions-are-spreading-you.html?spref=tw
======
randomerr
Should have called it 'Research peer-versions are spreading' or 'Research
peer-perversions are spreading.' It would have been more accurate. Its this
kind of group think that limited research and new ideas in the dark ages.

------
Nomentatus
A hundred years ago and more, Universities (particularly in Europe) prided
themselves on how different their ideas and research programs were from other
Universities studying the same subject matter. No doubt the cost of travel and
communication made this inevitable, but it was regarded as a high virtue. Now
cognitive herding and intellectual fashion is all. Our centrally-planned
science funding programs are a very big reason why.

